
Rediscovery of the Biggest Bee on Earth - zakki
https://www.wired.com/story/wallaces-giant-bee/
======
zakki
It is in Maluku Utara (North Moluccas) Island.

Source: [https://www.npr.org/2019/02/21/696626918/worlds-largest-
bee-...](https://www.npr.org/2019/02/21/696626918/worlds-largest-bee-is-
spotted-for-first-time-in-decades)

